# Best Label Source



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I use RM Farms in Dearborn Heights, MI. Am awaiting $800 worth of labels now.

I'm not sure of extent of customization available as I liked one of their stock designs with small changes and a different font.

Phone is 734/722-7727...talk to Rob.

BubbaBob


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

I use ILSI in Fairfield, NJ. These guys have a custom die for the 16oz classic honey jar (+ many others as well). They do a real nice vinyl label w/overlaminate, This material/adhesive stands up to spilled honey, warming to reliquefy, it just doesn't come off or smudge or smear. Prices are very reasonable for custom lables. If you call, mention Beesource, tell them I (Cliff) referred you and they will know just what your looking for.(ask to speak with Yemin) 

(and just for full disclosure, I do know these folks, my wife works there. (which ain't a bad thing, they like beekeepers))

Industrial Labeling Systems Inc. (ILSI)
20 Kulick Road
Fairfield, NJ 07004
voice: 973 882 9688


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what are your prices per unit (per label including printing)?


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Chef,

I'm not sure who your question is directed too? I don't sell labels, this is just the company (above) that I use to supply labels to me.

In general custom label pricing has two components.

1. one time charges - a cutting die and printing plates. The number of printing plates is dependent on the number of colors (1 plate for each color) in your label art. 

2. reoccuring charges- this is the cost of the printed labels and it has two variables. 
A. The type of stock and coatings (paper, vinyl,etc.) that you choose to print on.
B. The quantity of labels that you have printed in a single production run. 

Not my business, but those are the basics. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Anybody compared the cost to ink jet printing? Most of the ink jets are now waterproof, smearproof. Avery has a ton of different labels. I suppose the volume you need would make a big difference.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I've looked for and cannot find water and smear ink for my HP5550...even HP tells me there is none available.

That said, even if I could find the right ink, that would still be the most expensive option...not at one printing, but comparing finished numbers to finished numbers. Get 5000 labels printed at one time and your out of pocket is far less than ink jetting 5000 10 at the time.

BubbaBob


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with BB....... Inkjets can run you to the poor house in a hurry. Most require all 3 colors changed (other than Canon and perhaps some others).

Not sure how laser color would work or cost?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I dunno, back before I was a beekeeper, I'd buy the raw honey from the farmers market with the simplest label, which usually looked like some inkjet job(black text on white label). I think some prefer the non-commercial look. So far I haven't put labels on anything I've sold, but that's only because I sell my stuff at work.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Epson (C-8x series and others) has smear proof inks and individually replaceable cartridges. It's true the printing isn't dirt cheap, but there is no setup cost and no minimum quantity. Maybe an option for the small operator. It would take me several years to use 5000 labels.


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

from what i've seen, if you have a printer that's worth a lick, great.

but more than likely a local privately-owned print shop would do lots better and cost you less.

it is a business expense also  

i just had ~100 labels printed up for testing, it was cheap.

but i also work with them printing little newspapers, a "monthly coupon newspaper"


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

One other consideration, Bruce.

You said you specifically wanted PSA labels ... I'm not aware that inkjet labels are PSA...reg adhesive I thought...maybe wrong...I am now occasionally...LOL...never used to be though.

BubbaBob


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I print mine with inkjet on tan or yellow card stock with some bee graphics, basic honey info and nutrition label inside, little blurb about my honey business. I print 4 to a sheet, both sides, cut them apart, punch a hole in the corner and tie it on the neck of the bottle with a piece of jute twine. No sticky gum on the jar, they can file the label in their card file when they need a refill. I will discount the next purchase for a clean returned quart jar. The hang tag stands out, looks different from everybody else's label. I don't have to worry about waterproof ink, but I supposed I could spray each tag with artist's fixative spray. I can update info on the label every batch if needed.


----------

